# Heya



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi, new here, but not now to mice. I just got back into it and got my first young male (or at least i think male. It's been a while.) i think he's a false hairless, if anyone knows please let me know. Sorry about the pic, had to crop in order to get it the right size.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum 

That little guy looks fuzzy, which can range from being quite dense to nearer the hairless side of the scale.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Okay, i haven't heard of fuzzy except to describe when they are just getting their fur when babies. Lol. I was hoping it was double rex (used to breed rexs a long time ago to try and get them.) what the difference in the genes? Is it dominate or recessive? I was hoping to breed cause i know a few people with fur allergies and they seem to be fine around this little guy/girl (gonna get it re sexed i swear its a girl XD i was looking closer last night.)


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Double rex does not have fur issues and looks the same as single, there would be no way to tell them apart other than test breeding and seeing if you get a whole litter or a half litter of rex but either way rex does not look like that whether double or single.

Fuzzy is recessive fz/fz
Rex is dominant Re/*

As far as the differences go these standards should give you some idea (although as I mentioned, fuzzy can range to being almost hairless)

_Fuzzy
The coat on a fuzzy should be tightly curled, with an evenly close-cropped very dense texture. The coat should be wooly but velvety. Whiskers should be tightly curled. Fuzzies may be shown in any color or pattern. Common faults include thin or hairless patches, too-long fur, straight sections._

_Rex
The coat on a rex should be wavy, with a tight series of curls across the body. The coat should be dense but as curly as possible, with no straight sections or untextured hairs. Whiskers to be well-curled. Rexes may be shown in any color or pattern. Common faults include straight patches or whiskers._

If you are unsure of sex you can always post a picture on here and I'm sure people could help, although if possible a less blurry image would be easier to tell


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I always heard rexs can loose their fur when its a double. Its whiskers arent tightly curled just kinda loose and its coat is almost downy but there are curls. I'll try to take a pic in a bit. My camera hates taking pics and even when they seem great the turn out a little fuzzy...


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

My camera is the same, if I want anything to be visible I have to take videos now, just takes too long to convert the image into digital that it ends up a blurred mess lol

Those are show standards so it is expected most mice will not meet them especially if bred badly.

The other possibility I guess is bad nutrition that has caused a fur issue.

I have read the same things about double rex ending up near hairless but I think that might be a lot down to breeding. I know people that have bred texel to texel or rex to rex for quite a long time and say that it is a myth and they can't tell the difference between Re/re and Re/Re.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry still a little blurry. It's not used to being handled as much because it was supposed to be a feeder. I tried video but because its on my phone it wont allow mp4...


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Its pretty blurry to me but I think the gap looks smaller than you'd expect from a male.

Can you see his testicles if you put him on something like the edge of a glass or a clear carrier and look from underneath? Or since the fur is quite thin any sign of any tiny nipples? Usually the back ones are the most visible but they can be hard to see.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

They said he might be too young for his testicles to be out just yet. I've looked and can't find nipples. The gap looks small for me too. I was planning on getting a female cagemate either way to help with heat issues.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If it is a male you will end up with a ton of babies fast though and back to back litters for the female won't be good for her health.

Of course if it is a girl then another female companion is recommended.

Hmm I have been able to see very clear testicles on my males at around 3 weeks and by weaning at 4 weeks they're already just as obvious as adult males, but maybe I just have some early starters since I've not bred many! lol


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I can't remember with the babies i used to have weather they had them before weaning. Nothing shows after in the cage for a while so I'm wondering if just a female. Gonna take it to a breeder nearby just for them to look. (and make them jelious. Lol) its kinda small so doesn't seem fully adult yet.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Double-rex in mice doesn't result in fur loss, or really any other visual differences from a single rex. That's rats. And I'm with Lily that this is a fuzzy for sure.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Okay, yea i had just heard it does it with mice and saw pics of them loosing hair or loosing it and it comes back. Either way I'm happy i found her.


----------

